

Millionaire hedge fund boss thanks 'idiot' traders and retires at 37 - kamaal
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/oct/18/banking-useconomy

======
nostromo
This story is from 2008.

Instead of reading this mediocre article, I suggest actually reading his
letter -- which is quite fun:
[http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2008/10/17/17194/andrew-
lahd...](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2008/10/17/17194/andrew-lahde-bows-
out-in-style/)

